# How many of you DIY?



## Jakes351 (29/4/16)

Would love to see this !

I 50% DIY and 50% Support our local juice manufacturers 

When the budget is low DIY pushes up to 100% 

Mods, please move to the right thread if needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stevape;) (29/4/16)

100% DIY for 3 or 4 months now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (29/4/16)

DIY for about a year, only recently began making vapeable juices though. Will buy something local now and then for fresh ideas.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## VapeDude (29/4/16)

I DIY 99% of the time and buy a local juice once every 2 months or so


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/4/16)

Fortunate enough to have some guiding hands with the DIY. It is a great hobby. I will always buy though. Too many great juices out there to ever stick to my own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakes351 (29/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fortunate enough to have some guiding hands with the DIY. It is a great hobby. I will always buy though. Too many great juices out there to ever stick to my own.



Yeah, i buy a local juice once a month for the support!


----------



## zadiac (29/4/16)

Been making my own juices now for about 18 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakes351 (29/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Been making my own juices now for about 18 months.



gees thats a long time hey!


----------



## Nova69 (29/4/16)

Diy for 3 months now 100%


----------



## @Zico (29/4/16)

Been trying DIY for about 8 months now. 
Vape 50%DIY + 50% locally juices.
Started with single flavour juices such as cream soda, bubblegum, fruit circles, lemon meringue, cotton candy etc. & developed a market for them.
Now trying a few clone recipes.


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/5/16)

Been DIY'ing since, ish I forget.

2013. Yea.

Or was it 2012. Somesuch.


----------



## kev mac (4/5/16)

Jakes351 said:


> Would love to see this !
> 
> I 50% DIY and 50% Support our local juice manufacturers
> 
> ...


Been doing the DIY thing w/ Ejuice for about a yr.and a half.I'm lucky my tastes are simple and it has saved me lots of $$$,plus it's fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie (4/5/16)

I have been DIYing for over five years now. Haven't bought any juice since the fall of 2010. I also buy my nic, VG, PG, and flavorings in bulk so I vape for next to nothing. Now if I could only keep myself from spending all that savings on mods and attys, I'd be way ahead of the game. LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/5/16)

JC Okie said:


> Now if I could only keep myself from spending all that savings on mods and attys, I'd be way ahead of the game. LOL



I think vapers and gear are worse than women and shoes.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NaZa05 (4/5/16)

Full DIY now for the past 2 months. Actually is easier than I thought it would be if you following recipe's. Making your own is a bit more of a hit and miss but the fun you have trying new flavours is worth it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (4/5/16)

I haven't started DIY'ing, yet. 

Keen to give it a bash though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/5/16)

90% DIY - 
Of which 10% are great, and 80% are a load of bollocks

Then the other 10%, I spoil myself with local* crème de la crème* juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> 90% DIY -
> Of which 10% are great, and 80% are a load of bollocks
> 
> Then the other 10%, I spoil myself with local* crème de la crème* juices.


In my mind's eye I see a *Rogue Zombie Recipes* thread with those 10%.

BTW, using @drew's awesome scale and @Richio great glass pipette with pump, I was the mad scientist last night. Mixed Thrushberry (minus 25% on flavours as per your instructions), a tweaked to my taste Peach Ice Tea, Blackberry Yoghurt and Looma. 10 ml of each. Got the PG/VG the wrong way round on the Looma . I need a drill press to keep the pipette steady.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/5/16)

Andre said:


> In my mind's eye I see a *Rogue Zombie Recipes* thread with those 10%.
> 
> BTW, using @drew's awesome scale and @Richio great glass pipette with pump, I was the mad scientist last night. Mixed Thrushberry (minus 25% on flavours as per your instructions), a tweaked to my taste Peach Ice Tea, Blackberry Yoghurt and Looma. 10 ml of each. Got the PG/VG the wrong way round on the Looma . I need a drill press to keep the pipette steady.



Lol... 
Nice to see you keeping at it.

I must actually post in a new thread, some of the finalised recipes. The DIY thread is huge now, they're all in there, but lost among the masses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sharief623 (4/5/16)

The only reason i do full on DIY is because i dont use alcohol. Im muslim there are to many juices out there with the substance in it so thats why i DIY

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NewOobY (6/5/16)

I've been DIY-ing since January, but 100% DIY for the past two months, this way I have more CUD funds for other vape related gadgetry . DIY-ing can be expensive man, buying 1 million different concentrates... However there are still a few local prem juices I want to try.


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/5/16)

Full on diy for past 6 months, still buy local juice every now and then


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

I have not purchased a local juice in over a year. Would really love to but between buying diy concentrates and new mods. I dont have the money lol


----------



## Lehan (6/5/16)

50% DIY and 50% strictly local juices. 

DIY'ing for the past 5 months, mostly clone recipes. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/5/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I think vapers and gear are worse than women and shoes.


Funny how you said this to a lady looooool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## omarvds (7/5/16)

I started with the Twisp three years ago and used to fork out R220 for a 10ml bottle of juice (which wasn't good but I didn't know better) and reverted back to the stinkies a couple of months later). Two years later with the sub-ohm tank revolution I decided to give vaping another try. My setup was the eleaf 50w and the Atlantis 2. I also bought a bottle of premium Beard #5 (R275 at that time) and the intense flavour and clouds just blew my mind which also made it easy for me to discard cigarettes. But here's the problem, 30ml of good juice doesn't last long as sub-ohming tanks just guzzles the juice and you find yourself making the trip back to the vape shop more frequently. Vaping is supposed to be cheaper, right? Not so.
That's when I decided to explore the DIY option. In the beginning I experimented with various flavors and clones of ejuices and made a couple of bad batches. I eventually hit on the right combination which is now my all day vape and for 6 months have been vaping my home made ejuice. 
In between I will splurge out on a bottle of premium juice just to compare it to my own.
Its definitely much cheaper going DIY and I make about 500ml at a time which lasts more than a month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/16)

omarvds said:


> I started with the Twisp three years ago and used to fork out R220 for a 10ml bottle of juice (which wasn't good but I didn't know better) and reverted back to the stinkies a couple of months later). Two years later with the sub-ohm tank revolution I decided to give vaping another try. My setup was the eleaf 50w and the Atlantis 2. I also bought a bottle of premium Beard #5 (R275 at that time) and the intense flavour and clouds just blew my mind which also made it easy for me to discard cigarettes. But here's the problem, 30ml of good juice doesn't last long as sub-ohming tanks just guzzles the juice and you find yourself making the trip back to the vape shop more frequently. Vaping is supposed to be cheaper, right? Not so.
> That's when I decided to explore the DIY option. In the beginning I experimented with various flavors and clones of ejuices and made a couple of bad batches. I eventually hit on the right combination which is now my all day vape and for 6 months have been vaping my home made ejuice.
> In between I will splurge out on a bottle of premium juice just to compare it to my own.
> Its definitely much cheaper going DIY and I make about 500ml at a time which lasts more than a month.


Great stuff. Of course you have to share your ADV recipe here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/unread

It might just help the next DIY noob, like me.


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Funny how you said this to a lady looooool



Never noticed. I'm old - yet handsome and charming - with poor eyesight so that's an excuse.

That's a bit of a double whammy then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (18/5/16)

Been off the forum for a while.....work and my new pastime (NHW) has kept me so busy that it finally caught up with me and my body succumbed to the flu and tonsilitis. Been in bed since Sunday lol.......by Tuesday it was worse so I finally went to the GP and got some meds. It was mostly likely my erratic and miserly sleep patterns that caught up with me. (Average 6 hours sleep).

Anyway back to the topic. Been mixing for almost 2 and half years and been 100% diy for 2 years. I eventually just gave up finding the right juice. There are only 4 juices I liked straight out of the bottle being VM VM4, VM Guevera, Zodiac Spearmint and Zodiac Granny Smith Apple.

My diy was a result of not finding a juice I could vape all day off the shelf. I tried some local juices and some imported brands like Alien Vision, Nicoticket, Heathers and recently Beard (I hated every single Beard flavour) . Ofcourse things have changed dramatically since then and just browsing through the forum I saw all these new brands on offer. I would not even know where to start. When I started flavour concentrates I could buy were limited and recipes were scarce and I could not use clone recipes as I did not like anything off the shelf so it's been my own concoctions from the start.

I started out with simple fruit flavours and then started concocting my own "dessert tobacco" which was what I was after as fruit I can only vape a little before getting tired of it. Tobaccos and desserts or a combo of the two or tobacco and some fruit are my thing. I only vape menthol when I have the flu. Things improved a lot when I managed to source flavours like Flavour Art who in my opinion make the best "tobacco" concentrates. I cannot stomach flavours like TFA DK tobacco it just taste vile to me. Also anything with a clove flavour.

I just spent north of R2000 to stock up on my base ingredients and concentrates. I buy enough to make enough of my most common mixes for 12 months. I am heavy on consumption and with 3 vapers in the house we avg 12-20mls per day (me being 10mls alone).

If I want to mix something new I would sit with all my flavours and decide which ones I would put together starting with 3. I would make a 5ml test batch and from there I would decide if it needed just percentage tweaking or additional flavours to add that missing taste.

Being so time consuming (steep for a week before making changes) I have not really made any new concoctions even though I have more flavours than I can recall.

But at the end of the day my diy mixes combined with my indestructible yet simple Reo has kept me off the stinkies for more than 2 years. I guess if you the type of guy that will get your hands dirty in the kitchen to make a dish you have been craving for even though your wife is an excellent cook then DIY is not difficult at all. The main ingredients are patience and perseverance so anyone willing to give a real go will eventually make something they like.

The nice thing about DIY is the ability to make something specific whenever the want arises.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/5/16)

RezaD said:


> Been off the forum for a while.....work and my new pastime (NHW) has kept me so busy that it finally caught up with me and my body succumbed to the flu and tonsilitis. Been in bed since Sunday lol.......by Tuesday it was worse so I finally went to the GP and got some meds. It was mostly likely my erratic and miserly sleep patterns that caught up with me. (Average 6 hours sleep).
> 
> Anyway back to the topic. Been mixing for almost 2 and half years and been 100% diy for 2 years. I eventually just gave up finding the right juice. There are only 4 juices I liked straight out of the bottle being VM VM4, VM Guevera, Zodiac Spearmint and Zodiac Granny Smith Apple.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you again, bro. I have just started DIY and am enjoying it immensely. Of course much easier now than 2 to 3 years back when concentrates were scarce and expertise were thin. And with all the help and encouragement from forum member one can scarcely go wrong.

What is NHW?

Please do share some of your tobacco recipes here if you want. 

Hope you feel better soon and take care of yourself.


----------



## RezaD (18/5/16)

Andre said:


> So good to hear from you again, bro. I have just started DIY and am enjoying it immensely. Of course much easier now than 2 to 3 years back when concentrates were scarce and expertise were thin. And with all the help and encouragement from forum member one can scarcely go wrong.
> 
> What is NHW?
> 
> ...



Hi Andre, so nice to hear a familiar voice. I will share my recipes like I did in the past. As for NHW it stands for NeighbourHood Watch...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

